# The Innkeepers (2011)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Ti West's latest flick The Innkeepers is now playing Comcast VOD and in theaters February 3rd.

I really liked his previous flick House of the Devil, and was looking forward to this one.I didn't dig as much as I has hoped, but given the direction, script & performances, I still recommend. Check it out.

http://www.magnetreleasing.com/theinnkeepers/

http://imdb.com/rg/an_share/title/title/tt1594562/


----------

